# Custom 1939 Mercury Pacemaker



## Thads Skunk Works (Nov 5, 2017)

Love the Mercury Pacemakers. This one had serious rust under the head shroud so I made new parts to repair it. Didn't think it would be right to sell it as an original so what the hell---chop it up ! Pics tell the story.


----------



## spoker (Nov 5, 2017)

great work,like the little details,bare seats on hot rods fit ,tires and bars look like dynos


----------



## sludgeguy (Nov 8, 2017)

That looks awesome! And the repairs you made, wow. Great way to make a custom classic without ruining a valuable bike!
Really well done.


----------



## Mike K. (Nov 9, 2017)

Nice!!! I have a Dana 3sp like that, that I want to get polished like that. I might do a custom cycle truck with it...


----------



## Thads Skunk Works (Nov 9, 2017)

spoker said:


> great work,like the little details,bare seats on hot rods fit ,tires and bars look like dynos



Yeah, they're Dyno


----------

